# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Cháo lòng Cái Tắc - ẩm thực Hậu Giang

## dungntn

_Hậu Giang có đặc sản cá thác lác nhưng ít ai biết rằng ẩm thực nơi đây còn nổi tiếng với món Cháo lòng cái tắc.  Món cháo lòng vốn là món ăn dân dã của người dân Tây Nam Bộ, nhưng cháo lòng Cái Tắc đã tạo dựng được thương hiệu từ bao nhiêu năm nay với hương vị riêng, với vị ngon đặc trưng. 


Chao-long-cai-tac-Hau-Giang

_Cháo lòng Cái Tắc đã vang danh khắp miền Nam Bộ, món ăn này còn có mặt trong thực đơn nhiều nhà hàng quán ăn của các tỉnh vùng đồng bằng sông nước Sông Cửu Long. 
Người dân vùng Hậu Giang hầu như ai cũng lót dạ bữa sáng bằng một bát cháo lòng Cái Tắc.  Còn những du khách mỗi khi ghé qua vùng đất đều muốn nếm thử một tô cháo khi đã ăn rồi  ai cũng khen ngon và họ đều muốn được thưởng thức lần 2.

Những người bán cháo ở đây đa phần đều là những người bán lâu năm. Những người bán cháo ở đây có hẳn một khu riêng trong chợ. Trong khu ấy có đến khoảng 10 quán nằm san sát nhau. Mỗi quán đều có phong vị khác nhau nhưng quán nào cũng hấp dẫn thực khác, quán nào cũng đông đúc, khách ra vào không ngớt. Bạn có thể chọn một quán bất kì để thưởng thức món cháo lòng này.

Cháo lòng Cái Tắc cũng được nấu bằng gạo với tim, gan, phèo, phổi... Tô cháo có những miếng lòng được xắt rất to, bát cháo đầy đặn. Cháo lòng ở đây bao giờ cũng được ăn kèm với  giá sống, hoặc có thể là rau má, hoa chuối thái sợi, rau đắng biển với vị chát đắng, hòa với vị cay cay của ớt tạo nên hương vị đậm đà, thơm ngon hòa quyện vào nhau.
_
 
 

Chao-long-cai-tac-Hau-Giang
_


Những bát cháo nóng hổi được mang ra cho khách, những tiếng húp cháo chỉ nghe cũng khiến người bên cạnh thấy hấp dẫn. Bạn có thể gọi thêm chiếc bánh giò, đĩa quẩy hoặc để ăn cùng. Người dân nơi đây còn gọi thêm đĩa bún để trộn ăn cùng cháo.

Và bạn có biết cháo lòng Cái Tắc còn lọt top 5 đặc sản cháo nổi tiếng của Việt Nam vào tháng 10 năm 2012. Vậy nên nếu có dịp ghé thăm Hậu Giang, các bạn hãy nhớ thưởng thức món ăn đặc sản này của Việt Nam nhé  :Big Grin: 
 
_
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hậu Giang - tour du lich Hau Giang

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hậu Giang click vào du lịch Hậu Giang - du lich Hau Giang
_

----------


## dung89

Món này nằm ngoài sở thích của mình

----------

